# Humidity in large enclosures



## Venom6547 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, Recently i have acquired materials and have started building my tegus permanent enclosure in my wood shop class at school, its an 8x4x4 made out of 2x8s and plywood, I was wondering how I can keep the humidity up in my tegus enclosure where i dont have to spray a gallon of water throughout the entire cage shifting the dirt to make sure its all damp, because right now he is in his 6x2x2 cage and it is quite difficult to keep the humidity up there i have already put his water dish and soaking area near the basking light but doesnt seem to anything and if i was to mist the entire cage it would take hours to get it damp and even then the next day i would have to do the process over.
Is there a much easier way to keep up the humidity or should i just replace the dirt often? 

Thank you and I can have pictures of my new cage up soon since i will be taking my project home for assembly and finishing touches.


----------



## james.w (Feb 15, 2012)

What are you going to be using for substrate? Are you using vents, if so how big and how many? What type of doors will you be using?

In my large enclosure, I use dirt for substrate and have no vents. There is a small gap around the doors (drop down on hinges) that allow for ventilation as well as my opening and closing of the doors for water changes, feeding, spot cleaning, and any other interaction.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 15, 2012)

Get a cheep room humidifier from walgreens of CVS. most have an outlet that you can use pvc or tubing on and just pipe the humidified air right into the cage. Has worked well for lots of people.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

spahagnum moss and lots of it your cage seems similar to mine and humidity stays


----------

